# Spontanous reboot with Dell PowerEdge 2950



## KernelPanic (Aug 15, 2013)

The FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE CD went okay but now that the system is installed it just reboots about half way through startup. With ACPI disabled I managed to catch a screenshot right before the screen went blank. The only thing that appeared to be of interest was:


```
bce0: /usr/src/sys/dev/bce/if_bce.c(1114): MSI allocation failed! error = 
bce0: /usr/src/sys/dev/bce/if_bce.c(1144): PCI map interrupt failed
device_attach: bce0 attach returned 6
```

The error code is truncated because the VGA output on this crappy old LCD display chops off several characters on the right side of the screen.

There is some additional output about some PCI-PCI bridges that displays after this message and then the system reboots. There is a second NIC in the server but it shows up in the output anywhere.


----------



## tingo (Aug 16, 2013)

Have you tried other versions of FreeBSD? FreeBSD 8.4-RELEASE for example?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2013)

I'd also check for a BIOS update. And maybe the latest 9.2 release candidate.


----------



## KernelPanic (Aug 20, 2013)

I was given a second 2950 chassis and had no issues with the NICs. So it was most likely bad hardware.


----------

